# telnet mit ja bestätigen



## zero_cold (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

hab ein telnetbefehl in eine batch datei geschrieben..jedoch unterbricht er dann immer, weil ich die passorteingabe mit "ja" bestätigen muss..ich weiß, dass es normaler weise mit /y geht..aber bei telnet halt nicht..kann mir einer helfen..?


----------

